# Happy Father's Day guys



## lostLove77 (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope you get some time with your children. Those that can't, my sympathies. This is my first Father's Day separated from my wife and these holidays are consistently bittersweet. 

Plans for the day? Hoping to take mine to the water park if the weather holds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to you, LL, and to all the TAM Dads!


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Well.. I have been a full time dad on my own for 11 months tomorrow. I have stepped up to the plate, my kids didn't go without, I didn't lose the house or the business as someone predicted.

So to that I'm saying that I think I am an awesome Dad... I get hugs and kisses from my girls all the time, no one has to yell, everything gets done, we have lots of fun doing things.

So today is the day I pat myself on the back and say...Dude.. you have done a great job and have great kids because of it....Happy Father's Day to me...


----------



## lostLove77 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's awesome, have an amazing day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

My kids are with me 50% of the time. They are happy and healthy. And that makes me happy. 

None of us are walking on eggshells. They do their chores as they are told and then are free to relax and have fun the way kids are supposed to. 

Off to church in a little while then to Nana and Poppy's for lunch. 

It's a good day. 

Thanks for thinking of us TAM ladies!!!


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy Fathers Day everyone. Taking mine to my Fathers for a pool/BBQ day. Weather should be nice.


----------

